# Dunelt Serial Number



## NoControl (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I've been working on an old Dunelt 3-speed. The serial number, which is located on the top of the top seat tube lug, reads (to the best of my abilities) 675056. Has anyone sorted out these numbers? I certainly can't find anything definitive. Any advice would greatly be appreciated.

Merry Christmas. There. I said it. I don't care what color or religion, or lack thereof, that describes you, just realize that I wish you good tidings, comfort and joy.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 21, 2017)

Pics would help the pros!


----------



## whisper2scream (Dec 21, 2017)

NoControl said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've been working on an old Dunelt 3-speed. The serial number, which is located on the top of the top seat tube lug, reads (to the best of my abilities) 675056. Has anyone sorted out these numbers? I certainly can't find anything definitive. Any advice would greatly be appreciated.
> 
> Merry Christmas. There. I said it. I don't care what color or religion, or lack thereof, that describes you, just realize that I wish you good tidings, comfort and joy.




Is there a year stamped on the SA hub?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoControl (Dec 22, 2017)

whisper2scream said:


> Is there a year stamped on the SA hub?




I bought this as a frame. The seller said that it was a 1953, but I couldn't get him to tell me how he knew it was a '53. Perhaps he salvaged the hub before he sold me the frame?


----------



## NoControl (Dec 22, 2017)

This is the location of the serial number.


----------



## whisper2scream (Dec 22, 2017)

NoControl said:


> This is the location of the serial number.
> 
> View attachment 727684



Curious.  I have a 67 Dunelt, but the serial number is under the bottom bracket.  I checked my numbers and don't see any relationship between the 7 digits and 1967 aside from the fact that the leading digit is a 7.  I suspect that's just coincidence.  Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Chung (Jan 14, 2020)

Just picked up a Dunelt  at auction for $2.00  in De.  Just rebuilt the S A Hub   A W  66    8   I assume  it a 1966  or 67  ( date on hub )  I couldn't find the serial #   now I know where it is.   THANKS


----------



## Oilit (Jan 14, 2020)

Your Dunelt was probably built by Raleigh. This list of Raleigh serial number locations will help you narrow it down. The top of the seat lug was used in the early '70's, if memory serves. That may be as close as you can get.





						Raleigh Serial Numbers & Charts
					






					www.kurtkaminer.com


----------



## Chung (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks for that.    no number on the seat lug.   Couldn't get the back wheel to move.


----------



## Chung (Jan 20, 2020)

found serial #   on Dunelt  under bottom bracket  2764386  S A hub stamped  66   8    ( on the road again  )  hub parts  from Rat City  Bike's   Seattle .


----------

